# "Hunting" soaps?



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Does anyone have a pine scent goat milk soap for sale? We need something for hunting, the stuff from the store is drying me out! PM me if you do w/prices and scents that might work (cedar? pine? dirt? lol...we have earth scent shampoo, which, oddly enough, I like!)

Thanks much in advance!

Not "pine sol" though...something natural?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

No, but we have an 'outdoorsman' soap that is scented with anise essential oil. Smells like black licorice. Said to mask the human scent.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Tammy makes a nice pine soap !


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i made a cedarwood from www.tayloredconcepts.com very strong cedar smell. hubby asked for it,


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I do an odor remover bar called Non-Scents. Alot of the guys around here swear by it for hunting. I use it to wash my hands after cleaning fish and used it on my buck before appraisals...AMAZING! Tammy helped me with my recipe.  She does one too called N'Odor (hope I spelled that right).


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Amanda I make "My Knotty Pine", which is an essential oil scent of mant different wood scents. You do come out of the shower smelling like the deep forest. Very nice soap, many who buy this soap are hunters or just folks who like pine. It is named after the Knotty pine tree, of which some think does not exist but it does. I grew up around knotty pine and LOVE LOVE LOVE the scent. I miss it as there is no knotty pine around here, just tamerack, scotts, and many others. 3 oz bar available for $3.00 + 20% off until December 10th. 
Denise is right about N-Odor or Non-Scents soap. Dragons Blood resin is the active ingredient and neutralizes scents.
Another gift for hunters...GARLIC. Get their bodies to smell like garlic but raw ingestion night before hunting. It works, a trick I was taught by my Dad when I was a kid.


----------

